# North Bay



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nothing inside that I know of. Jiimbow's Archery just outside of town has an outdoor range, but nothing indoors.

Maybe someone knows of something that I don't. Please post if you do!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Thanks*

I leave this afternoon
thanks for the info i'll be sad this week
Work wont be over till after dark so Jim bows wont work but thanks anyways


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey Tink, call Jim at Jimbos any ways, he is a fantastic guy and he does lessons or something at a local school in the evenings, he might be able to help you out. Also, one of our other shooters has a range up there, ask Jim and he might put you in contact with him. Good luck, and have a great week buddy!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Crash Thanks*

I know of Jim at Jim Bows your right him and the Wife are great people i shot my first 3d at there place years ago before i met you boys. Back in the day when i lived in these parts.

If i get time to go out and pay a visit i will for sure 
but i think myself and my work side kick walfed into a hornets nest up here so we will just have to see
I didn't bring a bow though

I'll be sure to ask for pointers if i do talk with him and i'll pass them on to you if you want!:mg:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

hotwheels said:


> I know of Jim at Jim Bows your right him and the Wife are great people i shot my first 3d at there place years ago before i met you boys. Back in the day when i lived in these parts.
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to ask for pointers if i do talk with him and i'll pass them on to you if you want!:mg:


Are you saying that Peter needs some help


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*???????*

here no evil
see no evil
speak no evil

everone could use some even myself


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll take all the help I can get!


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

hotwheels said:


> here no evil
> see no evil
> speak no evil
> 
> everone could use some even myself


true enough, but what about Andy? Pretty sure he's beyond any form of help


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*ya think*

LOL


----------

